# Waze ne m'annonce plus les radars fixes



## PDD (11 Février 2021)

Deux nouveaux radars fixes ont été installés dans mon coin, ils sont bien sur la carte mais Waze ne fait aucune annonce vocale à leur approche. Je respecte quasi toujours les limites de vitesse mais par distraction parfois je peux rouler "un peu" trop vite...Ces annonces vocales auraient été supprimées sur Waze, merci de vos avis.


----------



## lilou2 (16 Février 2021)

Salut 
Oui waze a suprimé les alertes radar depuis un bon moment deja .
Seul waze Mood peut les avoirent mais sur Jailbreak


----------



## PDD (17 Février 2021)

Ce sont les annonces vocales qui m'intéressent vu ma distraction et le fait que je regarde la route et pas l'écran de mon Iphone quand je conduit. Curieux que les radars fixes sont bien sur la carte mais plus annoncés...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Waze signale toujours les zones de contrôles


----------

